# So what are you running today?



## ParkRNDL

This evening when my sons and I went down to the slot dungeon, we grabbed some old Tjets to run. I have these 5 set up to be somewhat similar in body type and speed... they are all LeMans/road racing type cars on Tjet chassis with wider-than-stock wheels.










We eventually settled on these 3. I ran the Shelby and Jonny and Andrew switched off between the GT and the Lola. (The Lola kinda has an unfair advantage because it has an XL motor in it).










This was the best I could do while holding the camera:






So what car(s) saw track time on your layout today? (Or yesterday or a couple days ago or last time you turned a few laps?)

--rick


----------



## brownie374

Tjet indy car


----------



## plymouth71

I don't remember. I haven't had a track for about 6 months since my Son took my Exacto knife to the couch "fixing it". My wife banned slot car racing until the new year...


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

Well lets see Saturday was race night and AFX turbo cars was the chassis for the points race that night. open races had SRT, 440x2, MT and MR-1

Tonight a couple of friends came over to drag race and we ran MT, MT 4gear, t-jets, Gplus and SRT. heck we enjoy them all,


----------



## ParkRNDL

plymouth71 said:


> I don't remember. I haven't had a track for about 6 months since my Son took my Exacto knife to the couch "fixing it". My wife banned slot car racing until the new year...


ouch. 

on the bright side, looks like there's a light at the end of the tunnel... 16 more days...

--rick


----------



## Ovalhead

Test & tuned a little over 400 laps with all 4 lanes combined with 5 of my classes. Still working on little ideas I got bouncing in my head....... anyway, ran the X2's, SG's, 1.7's, Stock Storms, BSRT 901 & 902's. I believe it helped me make my mind up on a thought ? Imagine that ! Had fun though. :dude:

Happy Hoilday's !
Still loose center off,
O


----------



## bkreaume

I've only been running my A** off. Can't wait to the holidays are over.


----------



## jensen b

Tonight is our club night http://www.horacingahead.com/schorc and we will be running

F1 has to be tyco 440x2's

Modified Sports/GTs: Marchon's, Tomy SG+ and SRT and turbo with aftermarket neo's all with hard body


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Only "runnin" I have been doin is back and forth to the hospital & DR's offices the last few months. I hope to get my layouts cleaned up and runnin again sometime soon. I have been workin on a few cars, though.

Happy Holidays from Daytona Beach!!
Larry


----------



## joegri

since you asked rick i look for the biggest rat-jet on the infield and start swaping out shoes/springs combo to see if i can get mo performance out of it. i started monday with a 70,s is dash camaro. here it is weds morn and after finding some tuffy mags that i matched up by how many bb,s they can pickup,then swapped out the 9 tooth for a 12 tooth it has become a respectable runner.guess i should have posted a pic but i just found yer thread.


----------



## slotrod65

Awesome. I too do not have a track right now, so I envy you. Great family fun!


----------



## coach61

Was gonna Run the Gerbil but he failed tech


----------



## slotcarman12078

Last thing I ran was the Christmas exchange car so I knew it would run good... Not much going on here with all the problems I'm having..


----------



## LeeRoy98

Tuning on a Mega-G with body posts and a lexan Porsche 917... also working on a tjet DLM with skinny tires. Sort of both ends of the spectrum!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71

Tell me about it i've been counting down the minutes!













ParkRNDL said:


> ouch.
> 
> on the bright side, looks like there's a light at the end of the tunnel... 16 more days...
> 
> --rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport

I love the little red *x* I see :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I been running t-jets. Skinny original tires too!!!

So much freaking fun kicking the a$$'s out knocking and leaning all over eachother!!!!

I have to say I don't run on my Tomy anymore. The Wizzard track is amazing!!! Especially with these skinny tire cars. 

A load of fun. Wish I knew how to post some video. Then I would actually take some.lol


----------



## 440s-4ever

Tyco U turns!


----------



## Thunderbolt1

slotcarman12078 said:


> Last thing I ran was the Christmas exchange car so I knew it would run good... Not much going on here with all the problems I'm having..


SCM, whats wrong? You, Family, ETC ?


----------



## wheelszk

Lype Motorsport said:


> I love the little red *x* I see :thumbsup:


Larry, stop drinking.:tongue:


----------



## pshoe64

*I'm Running Everything!*

I was clearing my desk (for the 8000th time this year) and rebuilt all of the parted chassis lying around. I built up 41 running chassis, which explains all the bodies without anything under them! Everything from Aurora Slimlines to Mega-G's. Even 5 TycoPro chassis and some Life-Likes/Rokars. They all run now, so I need to find which bodies get fitted to run! Nothing like a marathon building session. I even found out what the original color of the top of my desk looks like!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport

plymouth71 said:


> Tell me about it i've been counting down the minutes!


This is the little red *x* I seen 

Havent had a drink in almost 15 years 

Larry


----------



## brownie374

coach61 said:


> Was gonna Run the Gerbil but he failed tech


LOL!!!too wide?


----------



## joegri

i,m with pshoe on this just fixin stuff on the bench. very funny i had to laugh i can see most of my bech and infield too! as for runnin gerbils ya gotta wrap,em in duct tape so they dont explode?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

My friend Super Coupe stopped by on Sunday and we ran every 4 gear AFX car I have. Out of the whole pile I have two very excellent cars and most of the rest need tires real badly.

Anyhow He had just purchased one of those Havoc Helicopters with the camera so these were taken with a birds eye view for the most part.


----------



## Dave G.

The last cars I raced were:

Stock Tomy SG+ with Indy Body - lost this race, came in 2nd

Stock Tomy Mega G with GT40 Body - Won with this one

Stock T-Jet - Lost this race also...came in last as a matter of fact!

Tricked out BSRT G3 chassis with Indy Body - Won with this car, in fact this car is almost unbeatable among the small group of friends I race with. 

BSRT Chassis with stock tomy armature, and Nascar Monte Carlo body - lost again! Came in last with this one also, but very close and fun race.


----------



## ParkRNDL

'60s sports cars today. Maserati, Jag, Corvette. Overall, the Americans did better than the Italians and the British today...



















--rick


----------



## brownie374

Magnatraction, about 400 laps.


----------



## bobhch

*Willys Woody is yet another great Neal idea...*

Found some stuff in my part bins & threw a great running chassis together with some rrr skinneys for a body that I am working on right now.










Neal sent me a couple of Super Cool Woody Willy bodies way back. Goofed one up and am just now getting to the other one. 

This t-jet is so Kewl and a blast to run. Now I am going to go make this Grocery Getter a real neat Beach Cruiser.

Bob...lets go surfing now, everyone is learning how, come on & go surfing with me...zilla


----------



## joegri

wow that is new and fresh lookin woody! what was that bad guy,s name iin all the beach blanket bingo movies? eric von zipper noo no i,ts eric bob zilla thats it von zilla !had ratz written on the back of his jacket.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Snowed in at Grandma's...*

Visiting family in upstate NY and woke up to about a foot of snow that fell overnight. Good thing I brought my portable track...




























These were left on the track from last night. It was dark and these are both lighted cars... doing a little night racing :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That intersection sure makes it look like a fun runnin track. Ya'll still snowed in?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Not really. The street was pretty much cleared when we woke up, and the neighbor came by with his snowblower a little while ago and did the driveway in a matter of minutes, so it's really just a little cleanup with a shovel and clearing off the car. Still, I'd rather be playing with slot cars than schlepping around in the snow...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm... Upstate NY... a foot of snow... You have to be fairly close Rick, but believe it or not so far we got no snow from this storm!  Not even a dusting! Waving hi!! :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ah, well, I keep calling it upstate, since it's north of NYC... but to be fair, it's Goshen, which is considered the Lower Hudson Valley. It's a little over an hour out of the city. I'm pretty sure that truly "upstate" is significantly more "up".

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, yeah, I'm way more up than you are! LOL Rbrunne is about an hour north of you, and I'm about 40 miles NW of him. Good luck getting over that hill!!


----------



## smokinHOs

*Nothin...*

Actually, I haven't pulled a trigger in a year or so... Since we took the Max down in Florida and moved to WV. Then the Max sold to a gentleman who is in the process of getting his table together.

Rick (ParkRNDL)- If I would have known you were out of town I would have told you to leave the key under your mat so Marcus and I could keep the track clean for ya.. :thumbsup:

Once the new year gets here and things quiet down I am heading somewhere that has a track.. or maybe I need to dig out a bunch of Tyco track I have in all these boxes.. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas.. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## noddaz

Whoa Rick, you travel in style... lol

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL

smokinHOs said:


> Actually, I haven't pulled a trigger in a year or so... Since we took the Max down in Florida and moved to WV. Then the Max sold to a gentleman who is in the process of getting his table together.
> 
> Rick (ParkRNDL)- If I would have known you were out of town I would have told you to leave the key under your mat so Marcus and I could keep the track clean for ya.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Once the new year gets here and things quiet down I am heading somewhere that has a track.. or maybe I need to dig out a bunch of Tyco track I have in all these boxes..
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas..
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


sent you a PM! :dude:

--rick


----------



## rbrunne1

ParkRNDL said:


> Ah, well, I keep calling it upstate, since it's north of NYC... but to be fair, it's Goshen, which is considered the Lower Hudson Valley. It's a little over an hour out of the city. I'm pretty sure that truly "upstate" is significantly more "up".
> 
> --rick


Anything north of the Bronx is upstate :lol:

Rick - Let me know if you're going to make it as far as Albany.

Bob B.


----------



## triple20

Hows this for portable? lol  heres what were running today.










My choice of cars










My Sons choice










It didnt take him long to realize he could come up behind me when the t-jet rear end was hanging out in the curve with the P-? and get underneath me to deslot me and send me tumbling. It then turned into me trying to avoid his automotive assults while keeping the rear hanging out.Its a blast :lol:

Have a nice evening all :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

rbrunne1 said:


> Anything north of the Bronx is upstate :lol:
> 
> Rick - Let me know if you're going to make it as far as Albany.
> 
> Bob B.


If I do get up that way, I'll flag you down here on the message board... but this trip, we only stayed there in Goshen till Tuesday morning, then drove to L.I. and spent a couple days there, then drove back to PA today.

triple20, that's awesome... i am digging the AMX in particular... :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I'm thinking that Olds does not have nearly enough battle scars. It's still perfect. Run it some more.


Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## triple20

ParkRNDL said:


> triple20, that's awesome... i am digging the AMX in particular... :thumbsup:


Thank you. That AMX was a case of someone elses garbage is anothers gold. I gave a few bucks for it online,it was an unwanted orphan. I had to clean the chassis to get it to run.Now, it is one of the smoothest and best running tuff ones I have.


----------



## triple20

CTSV OWNER said:


> I'm thinking that Olds does not have nearly enough battle scars. It's still perfect. Run it some more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics


I am working on it,the car was just recently put together,its a new build.
No,really,your looking at this olds the wrong way. It has no battle scars because I can race and keep my car on the track where it belongs...I dont spend my time banging off the walls. :lol:  

Hi Goose! :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Vrrrooooooommmmmm*

Hey 202020
I really like that gold Olds! :thumbsup:

I went over to a friends house to help iron out his track today.
This is what I was running on the way over.










Sunny and 70 when I left, 
but the shop got cold as one of them 'Canadian Northern' came through.

Windy and 35ish here now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . .This is what I was running on the way over.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: + :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

NICE! Love that 1:1, Rich... I actually thought about you today when I ran my AW '74 Torino. 

But lately it's lots of Mopars around here. The red Charger is an AW ornament and the green one is a custom I got at a show a while back...





































--rick


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I had a '73 Montego your ride brings back cool memorys

Rick please snap a close up pic of the MEV Caddy


Thanks Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

CTSV OWNER said:


> Rick please snap a close up pic of the MEV Caddy
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave


I posted some pics from before I detailed it in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=282253

Then there's some more here but they're only from the rear and the background diorama may be a little distracting...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298692&page=3

it's post #33, scroll down a couple posts from the top of page 3.

there's more from that diorama here, but you gotta scroll across a couple pages of other stuff. should be easy enough to find if you look at the thumbnails at the bottom.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/parkrndl/sets/72157624634136030/show/

--rick


----------



## triple20

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey 202020
> I really like that gold Olds! :thumbsup:
> 
> I went over to a friends house to help iron out his track today.
> This is what I was running on the way over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny and 70 when I left,
> but the shop got cold as one of them 'Canadian Northern' came through.
> 
> Windy and 35ish here now.


Thank you,yes I am partial to gold oldsmobiles 
I like what you have done with your car! :thumbsup:










:wave:


----------



## triple20

Rick...I agree with Dave,that caddy is sweet for sure


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear ya 20. I had a 72 Cutlass S that color. It was sweet, but thirsty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

'71, right? Very nice! Love those trumpet tailpipes and the bumper that accommodates them.


----------



## tjd241

*Besides the washer, dryer, and behind???...*

We stretched the legs on this group over the course of the New Years "break". These are the old and trusted core in my small herd. Just felt nice to roll the ones with the "big-boy" tires. They never fail to produce a smile... even on the last day of vacation.


----------



## buzzinhornet

Nice layout/scenery Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*Today?*

What I was running today was a chainsaw...
*whew*
And I am beat...

Scott


----------



## slotcarman12078

I haven't been able to run anything lately. I done tore my track apart yet again and am experimenting with different layouts. I'm trying to get at least one loop of choo choos back down, and this most likely means making a couple more RR Xings. Man I miss my old table!


----------



## tjd241

tanks buzz !


----------



## noddaz

*Hey Tjd!*

Wow Tjd! Great looking close ups of your track...
And overhead shots?

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I was runnin' a paint brush down in the cave tonight - blaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## brownie374

slotcarman12078 said:


> I hear ya 20. I had a 72 Cutlass S that color. It was sweet, but thirsty!!! :thumbsup:


So did I 72 cutlass s 350 2 bbl sucked gas bad and the drum brakes all the way around didnt stop 2 good


----------



## tjd241

noddaz said:


> ... And overhead shots? Scott


Just so happens I do have one. The Fuji Blimp got this a year or two back on it's way past._(  note what was being run on that day... Willys & H.Rods :thumbsup: )_


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Drag cars we be runnin Drag car today.









Here is the group









It didn't take too long before we had our fill of no computer read outs of reaction time versus Et. And moved to the big track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am sooo with ya CTSV!!!!!

I need reaction and mph!!!!


----------



## Rolls

Great cars on a great track, and great pics of them, too! Awesome, 'nuther!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Got a wild hair*

We had these out a day or two ago.



















My son pointed at the Cougar in the case and asked if he could run it, so I fished it out along with the Mustang. The Cougar appears to actually have a gennie Wild Ones chassis. Not sure on the Mustang because it doesn't have silver-plated shoes, but someone could have changed them out at some point over the years. Guess I could have taken the body off to have a look at the arm, but I was having too much fun running it...

--rick


----------



## joegri

rather than runnin lil cars lately i have been into tryin to cozy up the slot cave wich consisted of installing some quarter inch blue foam board to the concrete and doing some insulating to the ceiling joists. turns out it has raised the temp in the cave with out any heat to a balmy 50 degrees! but once some heat is added it gets up to 62 or so with no problem.after doing all this i was ready to run.a good cleaning of the trak and some car maintanence i put these monsters on the trak and really pushed them around a bit.the white porsche is by far the new trak champ powered by a yellowjacket arm.but the yellow 356 had something to say about it,but not enough.in all i had a good session with the lil cars and some cave repair also cuz of insulating i can crank the satelite up to 11 the the tm really cant hear it that much. in all a good afternoon!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool picture Joe!!!! If I was closer, I'd run 'em with ya! 

I wish the basement was a viable option here.. It's huge, but I bump my head every time I go down there, and I have to hunch over so much my back hurts for days. Well, that and it's cold enough for pipes to freeze when it gets below 20 degrees.. hmmm.. and the spiders.. I'm still trying to figure out a track plan with out much luck.


----------



## tjd241

*I put down the snow shovel...*

...and picked up the Parma. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Today's Blue Plate Special???... We ran all the SWB Sportscars we've been Jonesing to run. New tars here and there and a little oil... good to go. Always a blast to hot-lap the tiny ones. :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice looking bunch of road racers!!!


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice looking bunch of road racers!!!


Ditto Dat.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BZ


----------



## kiwidave

Great pics TJ. Love the Porsche and the Aston!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!!! Awesome pack there ND!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Sweet fleet, ND! Great pics!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Great stuff. I think my favorite is the Mustang all decked out for road racing. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## joegri

nd the alfa romeo bringin up the read caught my eye!!! the datail is very crisp even from the back row. very nice. in the past i,ve not been much of a fan of roadsters , but these photos changed my thinkin. cool pace lap!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Well, I finally got to set up a track in the house, for the first time in over 6 months. If you have to ask why it took six months, please peruse this thread...  http://hoslotracer.com/content/slot-cars-banned-plymouth71-household My son was ecstatic and thoroughly enjoyed racing with his Pop. Even my 13 month old little girl got in on the action as a marshall LoL ! She actually did a good job bringing the cars to Dad. 











My son was very good with the throttle, I even let him play with my Rebel Charger(1st time I've played with it since I got it!)










Only casualty was my Tyco Petty Super Bird... Rear wing got broken off, clean break at the base on one side and half way up the other. Thats ok, I only have one rule, and that is my son gets to play with everything.


----------



## rbrunne1

Lemans starring Steve McQueen was on TCM yesterday, so naturally, we had the urge to race the old sportscar prototypes. Here's the Porsche is leading the Ferrari through the hairpin!



Even the cat joined the fun! 



Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## cwbam

*Oil & Tires for 440X2*

Thanx Wes!


----------



## WesJY

cwbam said:


> Thanx Wes!


LOOKS COOL! Enjoy them!

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Cool, Bob!! Love the Gulf 917 and the post-LeMans-viewing pic of it with the Ferrari in pursuit!! Looking good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Lately I've been devoting a lot of time to my new adventures in resin casting, so I haven't been actually running anything. But today my 6-year-old asked me if we could go play slot cars, and I couldn't say no. So we picked a couple of big old Fords...










He picked Claus' beautiful Mercury wagon. I figured I could keep up with the black Dash Galaxie. No such luck. I think the chassis under the wagon is a little faster (428 vs. 390?  ) but I used to be able to keep up with him as long as I chose a fairly smooth car, since he had to slow way down and crawl around the corners. He's gotten so good with pushing right to the limits, though, that now I have to choose a car carefully or I don't have a chance. Makes my day that I have a 6-year-old that can drive a slot car without traction magnets... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## joegri

hey rick you just lost a step thats all.you have a tjet champion in the makin !


----------



## bobhch

I love this thread...it is so, so, REAL. 

Just got done reading and checking out all the pics here on this last page and it just makes me smile ALOT! 

plymouth71: Awesum fun going on at your place now! 

cwbam: Ooooh you are having some Westoration fun arn't you...Go Mario GO!

Wes: You fun maker you...Cool cars!

rbrunne1:Lemans with Steve McQueen...Lovin' it!!!! Did the Porsche end up staying in front of that Ferrari?

rick: I have been casting also but, found some time to race today. Today was a have friends over and play Mario Video game day so, didn't get to race with our 7 year old...dang. Fletcher does like t-jets (a Mercury named the Slickster & along with some others) & the fast cars too...Whooooooooooooosh, Wooooooooooooosh, Wooooooooosh. Good to see your 6 year old has good taste & talent with the t-jets. 

Holy Cow what a bunch of fun everyone is having. Will try and get some good pictures to post up on this thread soon.

Bob...I drove my new Hooters High bus today...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Holy cats that Super Mario set is AWESOME. Looks like I need to hunt down some trashed Tyco Indys and get to work...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

I LOVE running these with my sons. It's easy to stay in a pack and bang door handles.










When the UGs first came out, I used to remove the traction magnets once I took them out of the box. Now with this last release, they are so smooth and fun with the traction mags that I left most of them in. The blue and white bodies from the older release have the chassis from the new-release Mopars under them, so we have 4 pretty evenly matched cars. Well, 5, actually... I took the blue Camaro ornament and put it on the chassis from the Riviera...

We tend to make a lot of noise when we run these, hollering and fussing and making noises expressing the thrill of victory or the agony of defeat... 

--rick


----------



## AfxToo

Wow, you too. Not today but recently in fact. Same lineup.

(big download warning)

http://min.us/mDOZaKrpq8AZw#1

I love what AutoWorld did with these TJet Camaros. Just waiting for some more with street schemes and hopefully a 1969 COPO Camaro version. That would be sweet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, I totally missed those earlier versions of the AW Camaro!
I agree that those are some of the best Tjet bodies of late.
The proportions are spot on. I hope they make some more 
bodies with that kind of precision.


----------



## ParkRNDL

AfxToo said:


> Wow, you too. Not today but recently in fact. Same lineup.
> 
> (big download warning)
> 
> http://min.us/mDOZaKrpq8AZw#1
> 
> I love what AutoWorld did with these TJet Camaros. Just waiting for some more with street schemes and hopefully a 1969 COPO Camaro version. That would be sweet.


Hahahahahaha cool! When that Camaro first came out, I was not a big fan because it wasn't a street version. I got a blue one, just to say I had one, and passed on the white one. Then when this last release with the great chassis came out, I decided I liked them after all and I HAD to have a set of 4 to run races with. Nobody had them at the last two shows I was at, and it took me quite a while to find the white one on Fleabay. I finally got that one maybe a month or two ago.

Not sure yet if I'm excited about the flamed ones in the upcoming release 7...

--rick


----------



## brownie374

I like the bodies except the size they are way too big!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Today we are running....












the heater.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

A snow blower!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> A snow blower!


Yep . . . same here. For about 3 1/2 hours to be precise.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The dremil Whrrrrrrrr


----------



## joegri

the riggen has been sittin on the shelf for quite some time maybe a year or so. i decieded to try n make the damn thing run. with a swap of flapper to braids the car now turns many laps and it goes the way they were designed too. next for this rig is a piccard type pick-up system which has a pin and brais. also there is a 45 ohm controller that these work good with.i got that on ebay in parts and baught a newresistor now this como i can run tons of laps and even a smile or 2 is on my face. last nite i started to paint up a lexan to finish up this rig.


----------



## bobhch

CTSV OWNER said:


> The dremil Whrrrrrrrr


First the dremel and then This.........










It isn't done but, I still ran it a whole bunch of laps to get a feel for it.
Zoom, zoom baby!

Going to lower the pickup bed line a bit more...Whrrrrrrrr, whrrrrrrrrrrrr,whrrrrrrrrr

joegri that Riggen is Hot! You ran Tons of laps...yeah!

Bob...pickup and go...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is that an H-150 ?


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that an H-150 ?


hahahahahaha...yeah & very light duty too.


----------



## Super Coupe

Or an E(lement) 150 >Tom<


----------



## CTSV OWNER

T-Jets Yea so much funnnnnn. Take a old dead T Jet and wipe the green crud off the shoes pluck the hair out of the rear axle. A dab of oil and fresh set of rubbers. These things spring back to life.

Alright there Slickster










Can we all say hooray for skinny tires?









Cute lil track









Some of the revived









My favorite for the night


----------



## jack31abc

*Nascar Tjet!!*

Rubbing is racing!


----------



## ParkRNDL

CTSV OWNER said:


> T-Jets Yea so much funnnnnn. Take a old dead T Jet and wipe the green crud off the shoes pluck the hair out of the rear axle. A dab of oil and fresh set of rubbers. These things spring back to life.
> 
> Alright there Slickster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all say hooray for skinny tires?
> 
> (snip snip)
> 
> My favorite for the night


Now THIS ALL is my kind of racing! :thumbsup: Great stuff here. I ran a few crusty trusty originals with the kids tonight too... 

--rick


----------



## slotking

racing fray t-jets on wed night, so I practice and tune a friends Slottech Thundercat 1 (T1) got real close to my track record with it! Hope he is happy with it!

before racing t-jets, I like to hone my reflexes with faster cars:wave::dude:


----------



## slotking

> A dab of oil and fresh set of rubbers



you should see how fast we have the t-jets with stock tires going at the Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge!


----------



## rbrunne1

I spent much of this weekend running this



or this, as I had to drive to Syracuse and back on Saturday (300 mi. round trip)



On Sunday, I relaxed while watching the Nascar race while running some Porches!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Scenery looks great Bob!!!! I'm gonna scope out the track thread to see if there's more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1

slotcarman12078 said:


> Scenery looks great Bob!!!! I'm gonna scope out the track thread to see if there's more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Joe! There's a couple more scenery shots in the build thread


----------



## joegri

nice quiver of porsches wings intact and all!!


----------



## pshoe64

My favorite AFX car is the Porsche 510K. My grandfather would bring home the Sunoco cars when he'd get a fill up. I still have all of those. Still looking for the elusive yellow with blue stripes. Your's looks great with the rest of the herd of Panzer Porsches. I'm sooooo envious:thumbsup:

The track looks awesome too!

I actually clocked some laps this morning. Discovered a really fast AW T-Jet Camaro. All she needed was a little oil to smooth out and man did it hang the corners. I really need more track time. If I only didn't have this wasteful habit of sleeping.:freak:

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL

just a sweet little yellow AMX...






:thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Rolls

Sweet indeed!!! That AMX looks like it handles real well. Great vid, Rick!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Very good job on the video. Am I correct in thinking you did the driving and the recording?


AMX=Fun stuff


Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

CTSV OWNER said:


> Very good job on the video. Am I correct in thinking you did the driving and the recording?
> 
> 
> AMX=Fun stuff
> 
> 
> Dave


Hahaha yeah, good call. If I had someone filming for me, I coulda lifted a little later going into the corners... But the rest of the house was already asleep. 

Probably something you couldnt get away with driving your 1:1 vehicle...

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71

OK just wanted to post that yesterday My 13 year old son & his 3 buddies came into the house on what was the 2nd good day of Spring that we have had & wanted to run the slot car track, 2 of his friends had never played on a track. I set them up with some Tomy SRT's @ 13 volts & acted as the sole turn marshal for them. For a bunch of boys that are all going through puberty & voice's changing they were all screaming higher than most girls. It was a great time had by all. One of the boys took video on his phone to show his dad. What a cool day, the did let me race a little, but I was content to watch as well.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Boosted!!! I hope that "new track feeling" don't ever wear out for the kids!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Rick, your lock and Joiner sounds remarkably smooth!!!!! 

Gotta love the 60's!!! The new track is not anywhere near flat like the older stuff. I may have to change my drag strip to the O gauge and even bail out on the new AW and Tomy I am using for my return track and go with lock and joiner.

Can you say SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH?!?!?!?!?

Cool layout too bro. :hat:


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey Joe, I have a secret... it's not L & J, it's Atlas and Lionel. they were made in the 60s and use a totally different connection system... kinda like HO train tracks, there are little brass clips that make BOTH an electrical connection and a physical hold-it-in-place connection. the Atlas is the stuff with white lines, the Lionel has yellow lines, and they are compatible. they tend to be smoother than L & J. i've been buying up lots wherever I can find it for the last 10 years or so...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Bell bottoms and disco ball in full effect...*

so this is what my 6-year-old wanted to run today...










yes, I am aware the Corvette is kind of a monstrosity. that's the one he picked. i did it when I was maybe about 10 to look like a car from a movie. Who remembers the movie? :hat:

Anyway, I am kinda getting a kick out of the fact that it is running the original 440 (NON X-2) chassis that I ran the tires off when I was a kid, literally. It came with these foamies that I eventually shredded after enough laps, and it sat in my case for years like that, so recently I swapped the rear axle with a later car that had slip-ons and it still runs like a champ. My son picked that one to run, and I took the HP-2 powered Trans Am. It happens to be a good one, they are just about even on the straights.










So with all these '70s machines on the track, I punched up the Pandora '70s station and ran a bunch of laps with my kid. Somehow I resisted the urge hang a disco ball from the ceiling in the slot dungeon and unbutton my shirt halfway and find a big gold chain to wear...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64

Would that be Corvette Summer with Mark Hamil? Loved that movie, as hokie as some of it was, it still had some cool cars in it.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL

pshoe64 said:


> Would that be Corvette Summer with Mark Hamil? Loved that movie, as hokie as some of it was, it still had some cool cars in it.
> 
> -Paul


DING DING DING we have a winner... :thumbsup:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/antman67/241189976/

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh heck, Rick!!! You were pretty darn close!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Corvette Summer...*

Hey,

Is this the movie where a High School shop class goes to the junkyard, pics up a corvette to work on, one guy paints it and then it gets stolen?

Bob...if so then I saw that movie at the Theater & Loved it...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

yup. that's the one. and as Paul mentioned, the main character is none other than LUKE SKYWALKER. horrible '70s cheese. LOVE that movie... oooooh, now I gotta look and see if it's available on DVD...

--rick


----------



## beast1624

Looks like it.


----------



## pshoe64

I bought a copy on DVD about a month ago. 

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hahahaha... right after I posted that last night, I searched a little online and found it was available... ordered it off Fleabay for less than 10 bucks shipped. one more for my car movie collection.

--rick


----------



## joegri

heres a few that i,ve been wrenchin on lately. believe it the willy truck is the quickest! the aston martin is a cast i got from bearsox 3 winters ago that 1 has a velvet gear train and is smooth and predictable. and the white vette has a greenwire/ blue tip arm in it with dash mags. it goes ok but i think the rear tires need to be smaller it really does,nt have alot punch out of the turns but it aint bad. so this is what i,ve been runnin lately.


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> yup. that's the one. and as Paul mentioned, the main character is none other than LUKE SKYWALKER. horrible '70s cheese. LOVE that movie... oooooh, now I gotta look and see if it's available on DVD...
> 
> --rick


Thanks rick...I gotta put that on my DVD to get list now. For Christmas 2 years ago I got the first season of "Saturday Night Live"!!!!:thumbsup: Have Mad Max on DVD also but, my "Two Lane Blacktop" is on DVD and not sure where it is. It could possibly be MIA...wHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 

Joegri,

Hey man I get to drive the Willys Pickup! All of them look fun enough to pull the trigger on! 

Bob...I need to drive something now...zilla


----------



## joegri

this is whats out there now. just a cruiser. but i did take a header yesterday n ran gracie over n stabbed my ribs with the handel bars... hurt like hell but rode again today.


----------



## ParkRNDL

joegri said:


> this is whats out there now. just a cruiser. but i did take a header yesterday n ran gracie over n stabbed my ribs with the handel bars... hurt like hell but rode again today.


Yes! beater bikes are awesome! This is the latest pile I've been wrenching on when I get tired of being in the dungeon...










It started out like this:










then I got junk bars from one place, a beater seat from another, tracked down the shifter from a guy on the Rat Rod Bikes message board, and used the back wheel/derailleur/crankset/brakes from this, which was 15 bucks at Goodwill:










I guess any toy with wheels is good enough for me...

--rick


----------



## joegri

hey rick the apollo looks be be a real football bat! man that thing is odd lookin funky cool. and does it have a slick on the back?yes it is fun to wrench on these things like when u was young. i just fixed up a 1 speed schwinn for my pal down the street so i can have someone to cruise the hood with.


----------



## Rolls

I remember those! Cool you found one. When Schwinn nailed it with the Sting-Ray, everyone came up with wild variants. My 3-speed Sting-Ray was bought used at the end of the rental season from Hinson's Cyclery in Ocean City, NJ. $56, if memory serves. Lotsa papers delivered and lawns mowed to get that baby. Dang, I sure got my money's worth out of that sweet ride. Thanks for the memories, ParkRNDL!!


----------



## Rolls

*14 y.o. does 40 sec. of turn & burn in Carrera, not XBox...*

Gotta be one of the best in our early AFX stable. My 14 y.o. running his AFX Magna-Traction Carrera through it's paces...



Have fun!

Rolls


----------



## racer8nut

Whatever my 15 month old son can get his eager little hands on to run:wave:


----------



## 00'HO

*Modified T-Jets*

Modified T-Jets at our club.
Looks like you got it going on, nice to break the kids in on the non magnet traction vintage t-jets. Good job, nice layout :thumbsup:

http://www.daveshoraceway.net


----------



## Rolls

Thanks, 00'HO! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy

The lawn mower...


----------



## joegri

i had alil time and some energy to run some cars tonite and post some pics. the white porsche is the reighning trak champ at this moment but the others are a close second. and also the riviera and the firebird are fun cars !! they have finely tuned tuffy chassis that go good and fishtail nice.enjoy cuz i do. seems like no time to build stuff so i.ll enjoy the stuff from past builds....thats why we build ,em.


----------



## Rolls

Those look like a ton of fun, joegri! Tuffy chassis under the Riv and 'bird sound like a happy combo. Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

rodstrguy said:


> The lawn mower...


did "That"..last week... :freak:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## win43

rodstrguy said:


> The lawn mower...


*DITTO*


----------



## beast1624

I have a black and silver Snapper lawn mower that looks suspiciously like a black and silver #3 Chevy we all know and love...come to think of it I need to get me a decal for that thing. It will make the lawn task more fun.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Today I ran the fertilizer spreader...*

...last night I had a nostalgia night and broke out some year one cars from the time before goop. All of these were severely gacked beyond the technology of the time. As I was in my lowering phase, each of these runs the rear drop axle except the Willys. Other than the Cobra they are ridiculously overpowered and can only be operated by trained T-jet professionals. Most of the grey beards will remember these refugees.










I re-redded this red GT 40 which was inspired by the Bauer release of their exploding version with the lettering that rubbed off the tires. This vesion runs a ballanced blue drag arm and super ll magnets...it burned the raised white letters off years ago. Handles great and hangs the tail waaaaaaay out! 










The slammo-ed blue Elva, turned out exactly as planned, but is still one gruesome looking unit from the side. Sports an AFX green/red arm, and Xcellerator magnets. It looked really skookum with big fat 510's out back, but with something in the 490's she'll run away from a lot of stuff with the 9 tooth pinion. Ugly bastage turned out to be a missle!



















Sold to me as minty cherrylicious by a so called expert, this hapless Cobra had been cut with toenail clippers and was scratched beyond description. I just rounded out the wells in those days. Deep inside this unit lurks one of those holy grail t-jet arms that ballances mechanically and electrically. Probably the lowest drop I've ever done this thing has great throttle response and is darn near impossible to de-slot. During this period, I was hand rubbling all my cars because I was too chicken hearted to nail them with the dremel.










This poor Mustang had the barfiest green paintjob you could imagine. I tossed it in easy off in disgust and neglected to remove the chrome...duh. I decided I was OK with it and polished her up. With a mean green and Xcellerator mags and a 9 tooth she could probably use wheelie bars... but I just drive her anyway.



















In retrospect I probablly could have saved this Willys if I'd waited another year, but I really hate fixing wheel wells so I removed them well in advance. An AFX green red and super ll's. Originally set up with a 14 tooth, I learned pretty quick that those 510's will overheat a motor when yoked to a 14 tooth pinion. Forever running hot, I dropped a few teeth and turned this thing into a cool running Tasmanian devil. This thing gets on the pipe quick so ya gotta watch out for the stock CG in the corners. I tore the as built hot rod windsheild out a number of times before I built the bullet proof version.










This half breed combooberation might have been fine if I'd never built it. I thought I would like to see some fenders on a deuce....turns out I didnt....I never built another deuce with fenders again. It also began my quest for grill shells and stand alone radiators. This whole mess is lowered down onto a drop axled tuff ones chassis. Handles like a dream and looks like a nighmare.


----------



## NTxSlotCars




----------



## joegri

thats what i,m talkin bout man. hit the power "on" switch n turn some laps with a car that has been sittin there for awhile. you,ll soon have a smile on yer face n remember why you build em!! bill the red gt is a real crowd pleaser and fan favorite. very cool.


----------



## AfxToo

Whoa .... that is one seriously nice roundup of cars you have there Bill. I think you just made some ex-Aurora factory modelers question their worthiness. Well done.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That hot rod wouldn't look half bad if it weren't for the honker!! Open hood, radiator shell, and modify the front rails for a nice engine and headers and it'd look cool!!


----------



## Hornet

edit.


----------



## bobhch

*Look at those colors shine...Ooooooooooooh yeah!*

Slam it in low and go......................Bill those look like some fun ones to run. 

Bob...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

AfxToo said:


> Whoa .... that is one seriously nice roundup of cars you have there Bill. I think you just made some ex-Aurora factory modelers question their worthiness. Well done.


Aw shucks, yer TOO kind, that's very high praise; but I cant take any credit for stealing raised axle heights or back building the whole mess into T-jet bodies....but I do confess that I'm completely intolerant of ill fitting coachwork or cars with poor stance.

I have a coupla advantages that the factory boyz never had. One of which is hindsight, which is always crystal clear. The second is that we now have the accumulated slot knowledge of the ages at our finger tips. Thirdly I have no boss, no dreadlines, or any other limiting constraints save for that which is self inflicted.


----------



## XracerHO

Bill, one very nice collection of cars (very low & shiny) & even the fenderd deuce has an unusual curb appeal. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

found this thread 9 pages back and thought it needed an update!! rick great thread i always check it .as most of us here we prolly hav,nt run the lil cars much cuz we all have a bunch of irons in the fire but,i did have some time this mornin to turn some laps with my coffee and thought i,d add tonite. i was feelin afx/lexan builds first then went to a few alfa slot ferraris next. that blue cobra has the slickest tires i,ve ever run and its a handful to drive but it was a gas to drive(outta control at all times and the white h.o.s.t. camaro is maybe the fastest on my trak at this time!! very cool to blast into a turn n not send er off in to ablivion!! the ferraris well.. they,er just nice/smooth/fast tjets.. so in short this is whats happenin round here other than wenchin on the project van.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> found this thread 9 pages back and thought it needed an update!! rick great thread i always check it .as most of us here we prolly hav,nt run the lil cars much cuz we all have a bunch of irons in the fire but,i did have some time this mornin to turn some laps with my coffee and thought i,d add tonite. i was feelin afx/lexan builds first then went to a few alfa slot ferraris next. that blue cobra has the slickest tires i,ve ever run and its a handful to drive but it was a gas to drive(outta control at all times and the white h.o.s.t. camaro is maybe the fastest on my trak at this time!! very cool to blast into a turn n not send er off in to ablivion!! the ferraris well.. they,er just nice/smooth/fast tjets.. so in short this is whats happenin round here other than wenchin on the project van.


Joe drive on! Sounds like some fun running Dude!

Yep Irons in the oven...Our track is down right now for a whole basement rebuild. 

Bob...race on all you Lucky Ducks...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow. I've been meaning to post on this thread for a few days now, ever since I saw joegri's post, but life has just gotten CRAZY. School started for me and my wife (both teachers), football practice for one kid, cross-country practice for another, marching band for a third... and in a few years when the 6-year-old gets into the act, we are REALLY gonna be in trouble. It's been months since I've posted regularly here, but I still sneak to the basement to run laps when I get a chance and I lurk here even if I don't have time to post much. Anyways...

Not long ago, I made a connection with a local Hot Wheels collector who hits lots of public auctions. Now any time he finds slot cars, he gives me a call to look over what he found. Got these three from him the other day, and then spent this evening picking lint out of the axles, replacing brushes, adjusting and oiling stuff, etc... The Daytona has a well-worn nonmag chassis, the other two have lightly used MTs. Good runners, all of them.










I've always wanted to strip a JL or AW Firebird and paint it in an original Aurora-type solid color, and I finally did this one in red.










Oh, and I knew Aurora Tan was brittle, but I never knew Yellow was this bad... oops.










--rick


----------



## joegri

glad to see ya found some time to post rick.sounds like yer just a lil bit busy.idle hands are the devils playground! the flock of birds look cool enjoy them all.


----------



## Bill Hall

Sounds like a pretty typical summer for you Rick, and it ooks like you've got a great new contact to a lil car pipeline. Nice to have ya pop in!

Wanna sell me that whacked Mustang?


----------



## Reaper

NICE WALL SHOT !!! I bet no one survived that accident. Clean up aisle 5 !
Evening news ran an update on the accident... "The driver survived but is in intensive care but is being charged with vehicular manslaughter due to the passenger dying at the scene of the accident."


Bill - I think I'm going to take a perfectly good t-jet body and whack it with a hammer then send you all the parts. Just for the fun of it to see your magic at work... ;-)

Haven't driven anything lately but last time we did I was running a Fray type setup with a JL motor. You get the great handling with the t-jet chassis and great speed with a JL motor. I don't have to sacrifice one of my A+ original Aurora motors and the car is fast & fun ! Late model body on it - think it is a 350Z from Zoomin' Motorsports.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Bill Hall said:


> Wanna sell me that whacked Mustang?


Hey there Bill, I don't know if you really want it, but I shot you an email with the full Carfax on it with pictures if you do. 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Reaper said:


> NICE WALL SHOT !!! I bet no one survived that accident. Clean up aisle 5 !
> Evening news ran an update on the accident... "The driver survived but is in intensive care but is being charged with vehicular manslaughter due to the passenger dying at the scene of the accident."


ha ha! I wish it was something that dramatic... but no, I just dropped it on the floor. Butterfingers, sheesh...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

My 6-year-old picked the Maserati, as he often does. He LOVES that car because it's very smooth. So I picked the Jag to go with it because it's from the right time period and it runs about the same. Lots of fun door-to-door laps...










--rick


----------



## Marty

ParkRNDL said:


> My 6-year-old picked the Maserati, as he often does. He LOVES that car because it's very smooth. So I picked the Jag to go with it because it's from the right time period and it runs about the same. Lots of fun door-to-door laps...
> 
> --rick


Bringin' them up right! Good job!

Marty


----------



## brownie374

Skinny tire jets and AFX magna traction stockers


----------



## slotcarman12078

A Dremel and a soldering iron... :tongue:


----------



## Super Coupe

Lawn mower,weed wacker and back pack blower. :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Bill Hall said:


> (snipped for space considerations)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slammo-ed blue Elva...
> 
> (snipped in the interest of redundancy)


WOW. How did I miss all these? I must have been on another planet in May. LOVE every one of the cars you put in this post, Bill, even the fendered Hot Rod. I picked the Elva to represent them because I just bought a nice red one for my collection, and got to looking at the white one I have with blown-out screwposts, and I'm thinking this blue one is inspiring me...

--rick


----------



## Rolls

Great reminder for me, ParkRNDL. It was the perfect time for me to go back and review that post and its sweet creations! Great stuff.

P.S. Love the Jag and Maser pairing, btw!


----------



## philo426




----------



## slotnewbie69

ok so we'll try this again shall we?artin ho with gplus sponges for fun


----------



## pshoe64

*The 70's Show*

It was 70's stock cars on the high banks this weekend. Lots of fun with the pancake cars and classic body styles.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, those are AWESOME pictures. very nice. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

Awesome pics shoe! Love the first one, very slick indeed.


----------



## jph49

Excellent pictures of the vintage stockers! Looks like a lot of fun. (The track looks great too.)

Patrick


----------



## pshoe64

Here's a link to more pics of the track and some of the building phases. The high banks are a blast!

Woodrum Ridge Raceway

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Paul looks like you had some fun!!! :thumbsup:

Did you paint that track gray?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking pack P64!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars

What a great How to do it on early stages of landscaping.I'm just starting to landscape and this has been a mind changing read.Tom Stumpf I think you should move to NY for a couple of months.


----------



## pshoe64

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Paul looks like you had some fun!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you paint that track gray?


The track was painted in flat gray primer and sealed with a flat clear lacquer. Then the rails were cleaned with a small flat edge file to remove the paint. It's been running for 5 years or so and the clear coat is still intact and no paint is showing up my tires. Dust from the rest of the basement is a completely different story

-Paul


----------



## Rolls

pshoe64 said:


> It was 70's stock cars on the high banks this weekend.


Wow! Now that's what I call a screensaver! Great one, Paul!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

In recognition of the news that Ford will drop the E-Series van for 2013, and also to commemorate P71's awesome custom van set find, I'm putting a few laps on these guys tonight:



















The Dodge has been retrofitted with a new AW 4-gear chassis, the Fords have original Magnatraction specialty chassis. Question for the 4-gear fans: Where do you find tires for these? The AW tires are okay for that chassis, but they seem to fit too loose on the vintage rims. Therefore, both Fords are running vintage tires, which makes things quite interesting. 

--rick


----------



## joegri

hi rick the short answaer is jog hobbies for the tires and plz send the e 150 / white with blue to me joegri cell bock #9 very nice collection of vans i must say!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

PVT.makes em Rick. A few different types too. They have wide fat ones and narrow ones. Then they also have.short wall skinnys and wides. That's just PVT brand. Bud has some crappy tires for em too. Good for thee shelf but not for racing.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Today after work the 7-year-old asked me, "Dad, can we play slot cars?" This was what we got started on:










Then we moved on to these:










All are on original M/T chassis except the green Rally Escort, which is on an AWXT. The boy has learned to clean pickup shoes when performance gets spotty. Good times...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

We played a little game tonight. He drove the Cougar, which is a pretty strong, smooth Tjet, and I drove the semi, which is an old, tired M/T.










I could just about keep up with him on the straights, but I didn't have a chance on the curves... the trailer is from a diecast (though it's actually plastic) and tips even a little easier than the Aurora ones. So I'd try to time it so he had to go around me on the outside, and then I'd tip it over on him. Sneaky little bugger got past me a lot more than I thought he would. Also, I'm getting ideas for my next set of movie vehicles... :devil:

--rick


----------



## bobhch

rick,

After seeing your semi post I decided to go all the way through this thread AGAIN....so much fun on these pages. 

Still remember how much fun my friend and I had running our AFX Semi trucks as kids when they first came out. 

I asked for an AFX Semi and Police chase set...BINGO I got it! Shoveled snow for Cash and picked up a few more Semi Trucks and Trailers.

Those track fix it clips helped with all the broken tabs to make for some BIG slot car layouts. Just kept asking for slot car sets for gifts...more track and cars please. Thanks Mom and Dad! :hat:  :hat:

My friend Chris had a Tyco track across the street and we popped back and forth from house to house all Winter long racing slot cars on each others tracks...Yeah!

Have the wood and will be building our 8 year old Fletcher a work bench down in the cave as soon as the basement gets finished off.

Bob...I am still a kid...zilla


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Had some time tonight after supper to go down a run some laps.I got a couple of new MG 1.5's and some hot rod bodies in the mail today.Had to try them out.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool stuff rider.

I was at my friends running on his ahem, new 4 by 16 wiz

Pulled out 4 matched skinny tires tjets. Had a pisser with em!!!


----------



## spill

My dad picked up an AutoWorld drag racing set for my kids over Christmas.... he's always been huge into drag racing, so this was a must have. Have already added four or five HO drag racing cars to the mix.... I needed another way to spend cash after all.

Haven't done any slot car stuff in... well, 30 years. Think I still have a late 70's Tyco Firebird set at my parent's house somewhere. Our four year old daughter practically refuses to go to bed/call it a night until we've done some racing at this point.

Good times.


----------



## alpink

the kid is cute and it is good she like racing. wohooooo


----------



## ParkRNDL

Spill, that's great stuff. And your photography happens to be fantastic too. Welcome to the board.

I just added a couple details and some RRR wheels to this Dash repop, and ran a few laps with it.










It's a chassis I bought used at a show, and it's pretty darn fast for a Christmas tree arm.
Might have something to do with the red/white magnets...

The Caped Crusader and Boy Wonder say Happy New Year.

--rick


----------



## tjd241

Gotta be one of my favorite threads. Always some really cool cars from everyone on board. Nice stuff guys ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

spill said:


> My dad picked up an AutoWorld drag racing set for my kids over Christmas.... he's always been huge into drag racing, so this was a must have. Have already added four or five HO drag racing cars to the mix.... I needed another way to spend cash after all.
> 
> Haven't done any slot car stuff in... well, 30 years. Think I still have a late 70's Tyco Firebird set at my parent's house somewhere. Our four year old daughter practically refuses to go to bed/call it a night until we've done some racing at this point.
> 
> Good times.


That is awesome!!

Happy New Year,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Welcome back Spill and you better go to moms and dig out that old Tyco set!!!!

Ain't it killing ya?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We went to Mikes sat am for a New Years run


----------



## suckfish

Here's what i'm running right now








1/32 carrera track


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice group of detroit Muscle!!!

Those cars are so detailed :dude:


----------



## suckfish

Thanks, gotta love old Muscle cars..


----------



## ParkRNDL

Damn, those are SHARP. Are they all Carrera cars? The Trans Am and Chevelle look familiar from when I went to a hobby store recently and ran some Carrera digitals. Awesome stuff... (but it always bugged me that they put Pontiac wheels on that Chevelle... :freak: )

--rick


----------



## suckfish

the Charger is Scalextric but the other 3 are Carrera..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Mr Honda tweaked 2 chassis for me and they are the Blue Bubba 55 Pick Up and the Resin Dude sedan in gray. Blue Pick Up is a great runner, flies and handles too!! Thanks Honda, now the other Sedan with the wide tires runs and handles too just lags a little in the straight. I was informed it left the shop in top performing shape but I think the Transporter might have screwed it up?? Hit too many bumps on the way here?? lol Who knows. Both are fine builds and I appreciate any help.

The others here are my christmas exchange car, little Mazda, which is an absolute screamer but so hard to handle due to the stock Axles and wheels lol but fun none the less.

The #11 car here I got from Bearsox. Great build and smooth runner Bear, thanks.


----------



## joegri

looks like a fun session there 65. i,d get on that mazda with some fine rim and tire combo then see what she does!! nothin like a slot session.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Digging the bubba truck... late '50s Chevy?

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> Digging the bubba truck... late '50s Chevy?
> 
> --rick


Yes Rick, 55 chevy pick em up truck. Says on the package echor or fray or something, but it's alegal body for racing somewhere. I emialed him to get me some more. 

Joe I may do just that. Set it up with some double flange frone and rear. Out of control fast lol.


----------



## Rolls

It was a pancake-powered morning here today. Ran these two real hard and had lots of fun doing it. They're both childhood favorites and God knows, I love em!


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Tyco S/AFX Jag*

Poking around in the dungeon today, I found this old Tyco S body. I got it at a show in a junk box sometime in, oh, the last 10 years. Neatly hogged wheelwells, screwposts gone, windows gone, missing the B-pillar on the driver's side (if it's a US model, that is).










I never really looked at it before, but today I noticed that someone who had it before me diddled with the inside of the body. Kinda looks like they went at it with the old melon baller Dremel attachment. Then they glued a couple pieces of scrap plastic in.










Is that what I think it is? Are those little cutouts in the right place for A/FX chassis ears? Well, sure enough...










I never get stuff like that to work out right... the body ends up flopping around and sitting on the tires. But whoever did this was either really good or really lucky, 'cause this sucker sits juuuuust right.










So I raided the AFX chassis junk box and whacked something together. The chassis previously had M/T brushes jammed in the holes, so I think the brush springs may be set a little light, because this thing has a lot of coast for an AFX. But it's smooth and slick as gopher grease. I put Weird Jack's tires all around: AFX size on the back and Bauers on the front. Having lots of fun tossing this thing from corner to corner. I gotta wonder if it's anything like driving a real XKE...

--rick

edit: anybody got a spare set of windows for one of these?


----------



## kiwidave

That body looks awesome on that chassis!! Nice move!


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


> Poking around in the dungeon today, I found this old Tyco S body. I got it at a show in a junk box sometime in, oh, the last 10 years. Neatly hogged wheelwells, screwposts gone, windows gone, missing the B-pillar on the driver's side (if it's a US model, that is).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never really looked at it before, but today I noticed that someone who had it before me diddled with the inside of the body. Kinda looks like they went at it with the old melon baller Dremel attachment. Then they glued a couple pieces of scrap plastic in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I think it is? Are those little cutouts in the right place for A/FX chassis ears? Well, sure enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never get stuff like that to work out right... the body ends up flopping around and sitting on the tires. But whoever did this was either really good or really lucky, 'cause this sucker sits juuuuust right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I raided the AFX chassis junk box and whacked something together. The chassis previously had M/T brushes jammed in the holes, so I think the brush springs may be set a little light, because this thing has a lot of coast for an AFX. But it's smooth and slick as gopher grease. I put Weird Jack's tires all around: AFX size on the back and Bauers on the front. Having lots of fun tossing this thing from corner to corner. I gotta wonder if it's anything like driving a real XKE...
> 
> --rick
> 
> edit: anybody got a spare set of windows for one of these?


check out diecasts (M/B esp.) 4 glass ;-)
just an FYI :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## suckfish

*pick this Bad boy*

the other day to start racing old Modified..


----------



## suckfish




----------



## Rolls

This 45sec vid shows my oldest son ripping a coupla laps with his favorite AFX magna-traction. Excitable boy.


----------



## Gear Head

Very cool track rolls!


----------



## copperhead71

rolls said:


> this 45sec vid shows my oldest son ripping a coupla laps with his favorite afx magna-traction. Excitable boy.


nice!!!!!!


----------



## old blue

*Tan Race Cars???*

Today was a rainy day and all I wanted to do was run some of my tjets. I pulled out a tan Porsche and a tan Cobra GT and ran them side by side. They were beautiful in their simplicity, drifting through the corners, getting a little sideways when I hit the gas as their skinny tires lost traction. 

Sitting there, I wondered who paints a racing car tan?

My theory originally was that the tan cars were made from the most basic plastic without any coloring, but I have since evolved to believing that the tan cars would have been what white cars look like on the black and white television sets of the day. How far off am I in this thinking?

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

Watch out for them tans, they be brittle. I had a tan Ford GT that I was cleaning with a tissue ( had a little oil build up on the inside) and it disintigrated in my hands. 
hojoe


----------



## copperhead71

I was running these! hey parkRNDL i need more linkinz!


----------



## Marty

old blue said:


> My theory originally was that the tan cars were made from the most basic plastic without any coloring, but I have since evolved to believing that the tan cars would have been what white cars look like on the black and white television sets of the day. How far off am I in this thinking?
> 
> Old Blue


I believe they were made from the same plastic as the phones of the day.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL

My kid asked if he could drive this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=361233

So I let him. And I shot video, too.






Fun stuff.

--rick

ps copperhead lemme see what i got left in the dungeon...


----------



## joegri

hi rick i always enjoy this thread. jonny boy really put down some smooth laps! and the sound trak was nice. give it a 9 it was easy to dance to! nice job both of you.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love that whole basement environment!! Cutlass came out great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Maybe for Halloween I'll take the camera down in my dungeon so y'all can see why it'll never see a slot car!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

I'm usually not a big fan of chrome cars, but...










... I managed to warm up to these two.

I got the Corvette body many years ago on a trip to see the late, great Kipp in Lebanon, PA. Mostly it's been sitting around with no chassis under it, waiting for me to find something to do with it. Then just a few months ago, I picked up the Datsun body in a trade with our own Slotnut. Once I brought it home, I decided it needed to be partners with the Corvette. Fast forward to now... these last few days, I've been trying to cobble together every AFX and MT chassis I can out of the parts I've had laying around. Both these chassis came together as smooth, fast runners, and I like that they both have wheels that are NOT the common five-spokes. I think these two are gonna see some track time. especially since neither is shelf-queen quality anyway.










Just something cool about the way they look as a set...










--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

They Look very cool, indeed!

The steelies and turbine wheels really makes them pop!
Those are some of my favorite wheels, too!

Nice pair! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*we run*

here we run cars that run tjets and afx car


----------



## joegri

*cobble/tinker a must*

rick those are some fine cars. when you start buildin chassis outta stuff you have hangin round you really have a winner. in yer case 2! been eyeballin a box of magtraks that i could cobble a nice one too! hummm maybe tommorow morning i,ll start pokin around. just go ahead and beat them things they can take it!


----------



## Bill Hall

honda27 said:


> here we run cars that run tjets and afx car


HUH?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think honda found a car to run his slots for him.. That would explain the 3rd place finish last Friday...


----------



## dlw

Been running my AW/JL Thunderjets, fixing 'lumpy' axles described in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=363691

Now those that had mysterious hopping problems are smoother, and those that were decently smooth now run like they're on glass.

Also fixing an XT that had a bad rim that slipped by.


----------



## kiwidave

Ultra G's. Release 7. Good fun!!


----------



## joegri

*runnin some older builds*

seems like when a car deslots my eyes go to a car thats just sittin there so i pickem up and try that 1. well these 2 have been sitting for a bit and needed to be run. problem is they were dirty a hell . after a good cleaning i put down some good laps and i had forgottin how good these 2 went! the riv is the fishtail king! i think it could use some new rear tires. but both are just as smooth as any car i have and have good speed. this is why we build em!


----------



## Redwater slot

Nice cars joegri:wave:


----------



## wheelszk

kiwidave said:


> Ultra G's. Release 7. Good fun!!




Like the yellow ford. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Today we are learning about the beauty of a well-tuned TycoPro.










I got the Cobra a few years back, and it's still pretty much exactly the way I got it except for that constant diddling that the foils require. The Mustang is in the process of coming together... got the body in a trade with Gear_Head not too long ago, but with an HP2 chassis under it. Now last weekend I found the long wheelbase TycoPro chassis that's currently under it, but it had a bent axle and the foils needed massaging. Once those issues were tended to, it proved to be a VERY smooth and powerful runner under this body. I'm sure part of the smooth is due to the fact that the body is huge and heavy and it makes this thing a SLED. 

My youngest has grabbed the Mustang to run right away the last few times we've been down here. I'm amazed that a 7-year-old is having a good time with what I always thought was a twitchy, temperamental chassis.

I found a suitable donor for the Mustang's missing rear window louvers, and a reasonable facsimile of the spoiler, so all I really gotta do is hack a flat trunk lid out of a piece of scrap plastic and I can have this thing looking pretty much complete. I'll post that update in another thread when I get around to it...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

BTW, Kiwi, love that white car... is that a Falcon? I guess it's a resin?

and Joe, the stance of that Riviera is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ran these a little.



















Hilarity ensued. :lol:

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Sorry Rick, missed your post. That is a GTHO Falcon.

http://www.gtho4.com/gtho3/GT-HO-Phase-3.html


----------



## joegri

*love this thread!*

always cool to check whats goin on here. just grab the last car that you were wrenchin on,turn a bunch of laps and snap a pic! at that moment that is the best car on the trak. hey rick i too have been playin with the tyco pro,s too. i cant really get them to run that good but, where there is smoke theres fire!! that mustang doet need no stinkin glass! i keep waitin at the box n kiwi hasnt sent that hotrod!! lookin good kiwi.


----------



## kiwidave

Keep checking joegri it may turn up one day! Been playing with 4-gears today.


----------



## joegri

*blast from the gas !*

those cars look like something straight out of hotrod magazine. my brother would freak if he saw that 46 ford! he,s got 1 sitting in his garage that he just cant seem to finish. nice job kiwi d


----------



## ParkRNDL

*sprecken zie deutsch?*

this is what i've been messing with the last couple days...










both have old skool G-Plus chassis. man, these little buggers are hard to master. of course, i'm sure it doesn't help that i have slip-on silicones on the back that aren't wide enough to cover the whole rim, or that they both have mismatched/maladjusted pickup shoes... but these things just seem way different from, say, your basic idiotproof 440x2 from circa 2000.










got lucky and picked this up at a 1:1 swap meet with my brother in NY maybe a month ago. the chassis was a mess... it's a black Curve Hugger, and all I was able to use from the original was the wheels/axles and the pickup shoes and springs. runs pretty good now... keeping my eyes open for a junker (non-tilt) Nomad to scavenge the pipes and bumper from.

and for some reason i acted on a whim to take inventory of my current fleet service vehicles...










the yellow police car and the fire chief car have running Overheads chassis, but the lights don't work. i diddled with them a little but got nowhere. the two blue HY-71s actually have working lights, but the lead one has white bulbs with lenses that I colored red and blue and they look kinda crappy, especially compared to the good one behind it. the two B&W Matadors to the left run pretty good...

having fun with slot cars. :wave:

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo

*run with the son!*




























we set up a temporary camp in the living room on the weekend and the Boy and I ran some of his favourite trucks and cars!

He even started setting up scenery (jus' like his old man!)

it was even more fun than the friday night racing this week on my 4 lane (and that's sayin' something!)

john


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cute!!! Glad you two had fun!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

What a fine looking boy! :thumbsup: back at the lil rugger!


----------



## alpink

cool Grease Monkey garage and wrecker. the kid looks like he is genuinely enjoying himself. Kudos!


----------



## ParkRNDL

*battle of the Mercurys...*

we ran these today.










the kid ran the Cyclone, I had the Cougar. both stock Aurora Tjet drivetrains. you can see the Tuffy rears and brass fronts on his... mine is running stock wheels with skinny Weird Jack silicones. cars were pretty much dead even on the straights, but he obviously had a little advantage in the corners. he couldn't stop giggling about the fact that i had a hard time keeping up. good times. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcardan

today was a 4wd creation


----------



## ParkRNDL

Spent a good bit of time in the dungeon yesterday. I was a little panicky about the possibility of flooding down there (and of parts of the house blowing away), but running with the boy kept my mind off it... and it all turned out all right.

Started out with M/Ts. He had the Camaro, I ran the Datsun.










I couldn't keep up, so I tried a few more MTs till I found a suitable one:










Then we got silly for a little while.



















Fun as usual. This morning he started dragging out my Racin' Rigs, which got me started on another project... but that's a story for another thread. :dude:

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Someday....*

Someday rick, I just gotta find the time to come visit you and your SlotCave, and bring some of my cars to run on your awesome lil Atlas Track :thumbsup:


ParkRNDL said:


> Spent a good bit of time in the dungeon yesterday. I was a little panicky about the possibility of flooding down there (and of parts of the house blowing away), but running with the boy kept my mind off it... and it all turned out all right..........
> --rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey Ralph, sending a PM...

--rick


----------



## old blue

So this morning I got up with nothing to do so I decided to run them all. So I did. Three to five hot laps each, more for the ones I like and less for those I don't. I am proud to say they all ran, sometimes after a little oil and shoe cleaning. You will have to turn your head as I cannot figure out how to turn the picture!

Happy Holidays!
Old Blue


----------



## ParkRNDL

That's a fine-lookin' fleet ya got there. Makes me wanna go to the basement and run a few laps myself...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

My 3 year old daughter and I had some quality time to spend, she chose Slot Cars. We had a great time!


----------



## Hornet

LOL,and it's even colour coded to the local streets.
Just razing ya Dan:wave:
The sleds and track look good

Rick


----------



## plymouth71

That was the whole point! sleds don't run well on asphalt!


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice! :thumbsup:

The worse day playing toy cars and snowmobiles with your kid
is better than any day working!


----------



## plymouth71

Getting close to finishing up the track for my Church Youth Group/Drop In Centre. Thought we'd take out a classic for a ride...


----------



## alpink

too fast. liking the layout


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome scenery!!! Looks great Dan!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Between yesterday and today I pulled out an Aurora Tuff Ones Ford GT I got as part of a (very) used lot and tried to get it running decently. I had already cleaned it and had it running okay, but it never ran right. The amature is good, with all three poles about 6.5 ohms. Drive train is nice and free.

It would stall and seem to lose contact with the rails. I played around with it, doing more cleaning and tuning the shoes. Nothing seemed to help much. Played with the brush springs a little and now it seems "right". Sometimes with pancakes you hit upon something and the car starts running better, yet you are still at a loss as to what you did.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dan, you sure build some mighty fine looking Rocks(walls). But man, if I was a F1 driver, I sure wouldn't be racing that close to them- without a barrier


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Here's some I've been reaching for A lot lately 




























The AFX has a red tip red wire arm and A JL/AW bod, Middle is an HPX2 Mattel with slip on silicones US-1 Arm no trac mags and wizzard front, and the TJ is grey tip red wire JL bod Wiz front, double flanged rears and axle I got from Balls Out Racing. I have been running on lower voltage lately and the Tyco Mattel creation is actually a pretty good runner even with no weights or trac mags at the lower voltage, thinking about trying to sub in weights in the mag pockets but not really sure if it'd help much because it seems to have good straight line traction....


----------



## JordanZ870

Been runnin' dis thing right here. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dan, you sure build some mighty fine looking Rocks(walls). But man, if I was a F1 driver, I sure wouldn't be racing that close to them- without a barrier


Thanks Ralph. I'm working on the barriers right now, don't worry I kept the speed down... I don't want to break the wing off my Saudia Williams car again. It's a good thing Alan Jones is a good driver.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ran these around with the 8-year-old for a while before the ball dropped.



















Question for those who may know: Is it possible that these bodies were both part of one of those "buy a track piece, get a car body free" kind of deals that Aurora did around the time of Tuff Ones? I'm pretty sure that neither of these is a stripped Tuffy. I have the TO versions of both of them (as you can see, they are thoroughly trashed, but hey) and I can't find any trace of the factory TO markings having been removed. I remember at the time I got the black Lola, I was pretty sure it was one of the freebie cars... it had no windows, if that means anything. I recently got the Cheetah just as you see it, on a Tjet chassis with AFX wheels, and it has no painted trim or anything, so I wondered if maybe it was a freebie body as well.










thanks for any info...

--rick


----------



## hojoe

Most of those are from a Tuff Ones Special, buy a Tuff One and get an untampoed body free. Check this out: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Aurora...350553038035?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item519e96dcd3
hojoe


----------



## rbrunne1

Getting ready for race week with two modifeds, two superstock and two box stock...all tested and ready to go!


----------



## rbrunne1

The shop put the finishing touches on new livery for the Brunner Racing Team:


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looking color combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## honda27

*cars u run*

here we run cars that run mainly tjets post 73 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=379750&page=5


----------



## ruralradio

*out of the box today.....*

Time to freshen 'em up a bit....


----------



## joegri

those chassis there are top shelf rural! i have a pending order for the inline shark. only cuz i,m scat of the angel winder. and the team color scheme is very cool! glad to see yer posts.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Put in some quality time with a couple of tin Indians...










--rick


----------



## TomH

Nice, you broke out the big iron. Two wide in the corner..nerf time.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oh yeah. Makes me happy that my 8- and 10-year-olds know how to use the terms "nerf" and "punt" correctly when we go down and run laps... 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Old school. Nonmags. Testing out embedding a Vine post (it's an app that lets you make 6-second looping videos)... no idea if this will work.





<script async src="//platform.vine.co/static/scripts/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

https://vine.co/v/bVwXZYJxbqv

--rick

edit: guess not. try clicking the link BELOW the HTML code...


----------



## tjd241

*... ding !*

That works. Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

very cool rick! wished i had some kidz to show me how to work the modern day technology...nahh check that i,m good right here!


----------



## old blue

Had the family over today. Mostly nieces and a nephew. The poor boy was bored to death until I saved him by taking him to the basement and we ran some tjets. Good simple fun. Put a smile on his face ear to ear.


----------



## Greg W

*What we ran*

I have seen cars, trucks, and snowmobiles on this thread. How about racing some lawn mowers!!!


----------



## TomH

Greg W said:


> I have seen cars, trucks, and snowmobiles on this thread. How about racing some lawn mowers!!!


too cool, tis the season, IROC lawn mowing.:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

joegri said:


> very cool rick! wished i had some kidz to show me how to work the modern day technology...nahh check that i,m good right here!


I have a great excuse, cell phones don't work at my place in the boonies..they really don't. Company goes thru withdrawals when they visit..guess that is why I haven't had any company for a while? They don't like having to go outside and point their phone to the southwest and the get only one bell or whatever they are called. the video was cool though:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Greg W said:


> I have seen cars, trucks, and snowmobiles on this thread. How about racing some lawn mowers!!!


 Hey Greg, good to see ya posting on HobbyTalk :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Hey Ralph, I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics on the thread, I'm not the brightest bulb in the box but working on it


----------



## ParkRNDL

Greg W said:


> I have seen cars, trucks, and snowmobiles on this thread. How about racing some lawn mowers!!!


WOW! I have a buddy who builds lawn tractors up for tractor pulling, and every time I see these things in Tractor Supply I think it'd be a good idea to get some and mount them up on slot car chassis to show him. Never got around to it, though. He's gonna go NUTS when I show this to him...  :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Posting Pix....*



Greg W said:


> Hey Ralph, I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics on the thread, I'm not the brightest bulb in the box but working on it


Greg, FYI- you need a few more posts on the Forum BEFORE you are allowed to properly embed Pix like the Rest of us....







EDIT- added Greg's pic


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Here's a pic of one of Greg W's Beautiful Modified Coupes, and the Club he is a member of >


----------



## Greg W

Thanks for posting some of my pics Ralph.


----------



## Greg W

19 of us got together today and ran manny laps. We have a Summmer Seires Race here in Connecticut. Once a month we take turns and race at each others houses. Great time to show off what you have built and some tuneing tips. Oh yea can't forget some good food also.


----------



## ParkRNDL

must be time to drag this thread out of mothballs again...

couple of stock Tjet chassis with JL/AW bodies snuggled down onto them. the pictures don't do the Camaro justice. with the white tires and the white stripes, it looks awesome in motion.










--rick


----------



## burad

I like to run my Greenwood Corvettes. Next month I'm gonna get my friends and some family together and we're gonna go to Race Wear and run the five of those I have plus a couple more cars.


----------



## hefer

ParkRNDL said:


> must be time to drag this thread out of mothballs again...
> 
> couple of stock Tjet chassis with JL/AW bodies snuggled down onto them. the pictures don't do the Camaro justice. with the white tires and the white stripes, it looks awesome in motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


It's amazing how much better so many of these cars look, once you take off those Tuffones wheels. The wheels do make the car.


----------



## Gareth

Here is my Lifelike T with Rokar Datsun body against a grid full of Marchon MR1s. 



The funny thing about that bodyshell I was running is that I usually race this Datsun body:



But I really struggled in a couple of heats to follow my red car among several red cars. Another racer had this body and I swapped him a pair of Johnny Lightning Nascar shells for it and put it on my car for the final which I am delighted to say I won! It was my first Closed Wheel class win so I'm over the moon with it and might have to stick with this body for future races.

In terms of tuning, the car just has a decked rear with upgraded gearing.


----------



## dlw

Saturday, went to some tjet races in Evans City........ Ran stock tjets w/ df-rims and Tuffy-class IROC ( where they allow any combo stock gears, slip-on silis on tuff-ones stance wheelbase. JL/AW cars are allowed but must remove the neo-dots.)


----------



## ParkRNDL

dragged out these odd couples last night...










The van was a cheap friction toy that I painted and screwposted. The Bel Air is riding on vintage threaded rims with silicones on the rear and stock Tjet rims on an AFX axle with spacers in the front.










Jonny was getting a kick out of the Bachmans because they are so different from Tjets...

--rick


----------



## joegri

this is a great thread.. i love it cuz it just shows whats up at yer trak. 2 nites ago it started with a simple trak cleaning and soon blew-up to a full on late nite test n tune and brain storming session till 2 a.m. i paid for it yesterday!! started out with some t-jet builds but went to brass chassis cars for the rest of the nite! riggen/chappy chassis/scratch builds and landsharks were run and the best performer of the nite hands down was the landshark! just the smoothest ,fastest chassis that resides here in the ghetto.the chappy is a close 2nd and very predictable with so much potential that it gets me all jacked-up as to (what can be done next). diggin ricks bachman cars i dont have any of those but i have looked at pics of them n wonder how they go? in all a cool nite at ghetto speed!


----------



## chappy2

Awesome Joe, really diggin the pics especially the brass, everything look like it's built for speed. Those are the best nights when you can't stop because you're having to much fun!

Rob


----------



## sidecar53

Running club-spec super g+s with stock motors and mags, but any gearing with slip-on supertires and lexan bodies. Fast as heck, smooth and dependable.


----------



## gonegonzo

Last night marked the first race for the new Yahoo Group , Outlaw Modifieds . OM's is a new group that races Modified coupes and other oval track cars on small , sectional bull ring tracks. Also , as a throw back to simpler days , we run a Crash and Burn format on the oval . A Trans am support class is run on the road course with a race managed format .

The Modifieds are based on the AW T-Jet chassis with the dot magnet removed .

7 Racers were in attendance . besides the modifieds , Fairground Stockers and Pure Stock Aurora T-Jet Trans Am cars were raced . 

I'm sorry no pictures were taken but a more comprehensive report will be following our second race .

Gonzo


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I was last running these on my Tracks, and the match race pair on the line, are now my TWO Fastest T-Jet Based cars.




























Note- photos above are using artistic license, and were not actually running on that 1/43 scale track !


----------



## ParkRNDL

*snowy saturday*


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


>


just getting out of an ice-storm here....
Ford 40 GT's (??) sweet, w/ever they Be :thumbsup:

got a couple of snow plows (1 was "Tracks"..) 
need 2 borrow a couple  ???

working on a 1/32 3-window ford coupe (Lindberg) 4 "Slot-ifying" :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Serge

*Final Tuning*

These are the "Fray" IROC cars we will be running this year with our Rocky Mt Team. Some are original Aurora cars; some are Dash cars and some are hybrid Aurora with Dash power. I built them all using BSRT 504's, just because I more experienced with them. These are second generation Zoomin Corvettes with Kniffen rims and Super tires. Thanks Paul for digging into your stash for the last of the bodies!


----------



## Rich Dumas

We were going to race cars like these today at the famous LenJet Raceway, but we had to postpone the race due to a storm. The cars are SS T-Jets with Trans-Am bodies.


----------



## ajd350

Bad break on the weather. looks like a fun class!


----------



## brownie374

Serge said:


> These are the "Fray" IROC cars we will be running this year with our Rocky Mt Team. Some are original Aurora cars; some are Dash cars and some are hybrid Aurora with Dash power. I built them all using BSRT 504's, just because I more experienced with them. These are second generation Zoomin Corvettes with Kniffen rims and Super tires. Thanks Paul for digging into your stash for the last of the bodies!


I sure wish paul would go back into the body business I would buy a dozen scions!


----------



## ParkRNDL

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123

ajd350 said:


> Bad break on the weather. looks like a fun class!


A Meer ""STORM""...", made you guys postpone a race !!!!
U-Wiennies !!!

Turn In Your; "Die-Hard, Slot Racer ID Cards " !!!!

seriously, stay SAFE & a GOOD Call....
getting hurt, ISN'T Worth it.. race another Day :thumbsup::wave:

best to you all, with hopes that it's just re-scheduled easily.. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rolls




----------



## twolff

BRE Datsun on an original AFX chassis (non-mag) is one of my faves.


----------



## Rolls

Me, too. I love the 510 and the 240.


----------

